# Tauschbörse mit Wildwestmethoden bekämpfen



## Captain Picard (18 Juni 2003)

*US-Senator will bei illegalem Musiktausch PCs zerstören lassen*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/diw-18.06.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Wer illegal Musik und Filme im Internet tauscht, soll mit der Zerstörung seines
> Computers bestraft werden -- das will Orrin Hatch, Vorsitzender des Rechtsausschusses im
> US-Senat, zumindest nicht ausschließen. Der Ausschuss hatte am gestrigen Dienstag
> Möglichkeiten diskutiert, wie man das Urheberrecht besser schützen könne. Senator
> ...



No Comment.....
cp


----------



## Raimund (18 Juni 2003)

*US-"Recht"*

:evil: 
... ab nach Guantanamo oder am Besten gleich aufhaengen!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: US-"Recht"*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> ...  oder am Besten gleich aufhaengen!
> 
> Gruss
> Raimund




Aber vorher bekommt er einen fairen Prozess, so wie das in WildWest so üblich ist.


----------



## Raimund (19 Juni 2003)

*US-"Recht"*

   

Der Herr Senator singt selbst:

www.hatchmusic.com/real/heal_our_land/healland.ra

Gruss
Raimund

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## technofreak (20 Juni 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/diw-19.06.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Kampf gegen Tauschbörsen: US-Senator Hatch rudert zurück
> In der Debatte um den Kampf gegen Tauschbörsen und das illegale Anbieten
> urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials im Internet hat US-Senator Orin Hatch seine
> Forderung nach neuen Technologien zur Zerstörung der Computer von "Internetpiraten"
> ...



Na gut, dann sollte man die Forderungen nach Bestrafung auch relativieren, 
nur 5 Jahre Guantanamo,(als Insasse , nicht Aufpasser!) dann kann er auch selber 
aus eigener persönlicher Erfahrung über die absolut einwandfreien
 Haftbedingungen berichten   8) 
tf


----------



## Raimund (21 Juni 2003)

*Hatch, der Terminator*

  

Der Senator hat am Freitag Software auf seiner Homepage nachlizenziert.

Der Herr hat sich wohl in Guantanamo ueber die Vollpension erkundigt!

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/mw-21.06.03-002

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2003)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Wired berichtet, dass der Senator dort ein JavaScript-Menü-System
> der englischen Firma Milonic Solutions Ltd. verwendete, das nicht lizenziert war.
> Anfangs habe der immer erforderliche Copyright-Hinweis im HTML-Quelltext
> vollständig gefehlt, später sei er gegen eine Version ausgetauscht worden, die
> ...



Heuchelei ist doch immer wieder was Feines :holy: 
cp


----------

